# I am stumped...tangerine essential oils



## deg195 (Apr 22, 2013)

I would like to use Tangerine esential oil in a cold process soap but cant figure out what to blend with it.  I was thinking Litsea.  Any thoughts on what would blend well with it?


----------



## kpduty51 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is something that worked for me: My very first solo soap (way back in the first of January!) was scented with tangerine and lemon eucalyptus EO.  I am using the test bar now.  It smells great--very citrusy.  I can smell it when it is both wet and dry.  The scent seemed to go away during the second, third weeks, then as it got harder and harder it came back.  I am happy with it.  kpduty


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Apr 22, 2013)

I mix 1/3 tangerine, 1/3 litsea and 1/3 orange.  Call it Tangerine Tango, a hit with my customers.


----------



## la-rene (Apr 22, 2013)

I put crushed vanilla bean specks in mine.  Gave it a slightly sweet tangerine smell, but it would be considered exfoliating with those in there.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 23, 2013)

I love 

2 parts tangerine + 2 parts orange + 1 part patchouli


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2013)

You will need an anchor scent like litsea or patchouli for the tangerine.  Or you can add a little cosmetic grade clay to the soap to help anchor the scent.  I use 2 parts orange to 1 part cedarwood along with clay to anchor the scent.  You might try 2 parts tangerine with 1 part cedarwood.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Apr 23, 2013)

How about some ginger for a spicy difference?  Or lavender would make a great blend too.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 23, 2013)

I would do 2 tangerine to 1 litsea to 1 patch (or .5 patch if you're not a big patch person).


----------



## deg195 (Apr 23, 2013)

WOW thanks so much for all the great ideas.  I plan on playing this weekend.  Will let you know what I've come up with and of course some soap **** ;o


----------



## deg195 (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess soap pictures not **** - lol


----------

